# Rec Tec Auger Jammed, need help



## Mtorell (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello everyone. So came into a bit of problem here. Got my rec tec stampede about a month ago. Used it for 1 cook. Worked like a dream. Left some pellets in the hopper, but the grill was covered and in my garage. It must've gotten too humid in there because I had the pellets break down and jam the auger. I've gotten a lot out but the jam is pretty deep in there. I've tried removing the auger itself but rec tec put the bolts on too tight and i can't even loosen them, (tried WD40 as well). So now i'm trying to chip away at the jam through the hopper and through the fire pot. Has anyone else found an easier way to unclog their auger? Or is there a better tool? I've used a lot of different stuff, from kabob pokers to drill bits. Any help is appreciated. I JUST WANT TO GET BACK TO GRILLING


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 22, 2019)

I was using the rec tec pellets. and thats the issue, i've tried taking it apart but i can't get the bolts to move at all. It mustve just got incredibly humid in my garage and they jammed it up


----------



## RCAlan (Jul 22, 2019)

Mtorell said:


> Hello everyone. So came into a bit of problem here. Got my rec tec stampede about a month ago. Used it for 1 cook. Worked like a dream. Left some pellets in the hopper, but the grill was covered and in my garage. It must've gotten too humid in there because I had the pellets break down and jam the auger. I've gotten a lot out but the jam is pretty deep in there. I've tried removing the auger itself but rec tec put the bolts on too tight and i can't even loosen them, (tried WD40 as well). So now i'm trying to chip away at the jam through the hopper and through the fire pot. Has anyone else found an easier way to unclog their auger? Or is there a better tool? I've used a lot of different stuff, from kabob pokers to drill bits. Any help is appreciated. I JUST WANT TO GET BACK TO GRILLING



Here’s two good reads that I think will help You get your grills auger unjammed.   Also, one month in ownership, I would give RecTec a call as well.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cle...ent=safari#kpvalbx=_pf41XefdApvA0PEP6Peo2As44

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pellet-grill-auger-jam.285899/

Good luck...

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

As you mentioned above, climate and humidity may have had something to do with the pellets taking on moisture.

Give Rec Tec a call if you have not already.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 22, 2019)

have you reached out to Rec Tec for advice?  they normally are very responsive.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Those bolts may have loctite on them. 

I’d want to find that out before going further.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 22, 2019)

Rec Tec has awesome customer service.  I'd give them a call before you start breaking out the tools.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jul 27, 2019)

Did you ever fix this issue or get in touch with ref ref support?


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 28, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I've not had that problem yet but I think you need to take it apart.
> What kind of pellets are you using anyway?
> Mine sat out on the deck all winter with a cover over it and the pellets were still good this spring after the snow was finally gone. It was a long long winter this year and many feet of snow.



The colder it is the less moisture that the air can hold. Winter air is very dry.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 29, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Did you ever fix this issue or get in touch with ref ref support?


We've been working with Rec Tec support. they said they haven't heard of a problem this bad. so working on a solution now.


----------



## theoldmonkey (Jul 29, 2019)

this fella had to use a hammer on his...


----------



## sandyut (Jul 30, 2019)

M
 Mtorell
 - just curious what part of the country are you in and how did you garage get so humid?  I leave mine outside covered and loaded with pellets - been that way almost a year.  Sat through massive snow storms, rain all the weather and never had an issue.  I store my pellets in my garage year round as well and in the winter its very humid due to snow piled on the car melting into a big mess.  but the pellets were never affected with that either...  Rec Tec is in August GA where its very  humid too.  Any other ideas as to a possible cause?

Not trying to bash you here, just trying to understand and avoid the issue.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 30, 2019)

sandyut said:


> M
> Mtorell
> - just curious what part of the country are you in and how did you garage get so humid?  I leave mine outside covered and loaded with pellets - been that way almost a year.  Sat through massive snow storms, rain all the weather and never had an issue.  I store my pellets in my garage year round as well and in the winter its very humid due to snow piled on the car melting into a big mess.  but the pellets were never affected with that either...  Rec Tec is in August GA where its very  humid too.  Any other ideas as to a possible cause?


Hey Sandyut, i'm in Minnesota, and while we get pretty humid here i didn't think it would've been an issue if it was covered and in the garage. We've been in contact with the head tech over at rec tec and he's incredibly surprised too. So don't really know what happened especially since I used brand new pellets. We're talking with rec tec again today. they just want me to get back grilling and i couldn't agree more. i will update this thread as soon as i know more.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey everyone thanks for all your help on this. To finally close the loop, we spoke with Rec Tec again yesterday and they just want me to get back grilling, no more fiddling around with it, so they are sending me a new grill entirely. I had always heard about how great Rec Tec customer service is and they have lived up to everything i read. Looking to be back on the smoke soon!


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 31, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

That's amazing!!


----------



## xray (Jul 31, 2019)

Wow! They sent you a brand new grill, holy s**t that’s amazing.

I’ve been kicking the tires on buying a pellet grill, so here’s a stupid question while it’s fresh in my head.

Is it easy to remove unused pellets from the grill? I keep my smokers in the basement when not in use, so I would like the ability to store the grill empty and seal up the pellets.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 31, 2019)

yea i am completely blown away by the quality of customer service. and yea super easy to use a shop vac and suck them out.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

I would still be concerned with how the pellets got wet?  Any chance the day of the cook, it rained and got the pellets wet?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 31, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I would still be concerned with how the pellets got wet?  Any chance the day of the cook, it rained and got the pellets wet?



That's what I am wondering. It seems there's a lesson for all of us to learn here. I hope he can figure out what actually happened.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 31, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I would still be concerned with how the pellets got wet?  Any chance the day of the cook, it rained and got the pellets wet?


Not to my knowledge. so thats the puzzling part, that's what Rec Tec was also concerned about. I don't know if the grill itself was defective because i only got to use it once.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 31, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> That's what I am wondering. It seems there's a lesson for all of us to learn here. I hope he can figure out what actually happened.


I'm going to keep in contact with the Tech i spoke with when i send the old grill back to them to see if they can diagnose


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

My friend who has the bull says somehow there had to be actual water that got in there especially since he was using the high quality rec tec pellets.


----------



## Mtorell (Jul 31, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> My friend who has the bull says somehow there had to be actual water that got in there especially since he was using the high quality rec tec pellets.


I agree, but I'm baffled as to how. i cooked in it. let it cool. cleaned and covered it and put it in the garage. but maybe something dripped in. either way it was the worst jam they had heard of, and i literally tried everything to get it unstuck.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 31, 2019)

Mtorell said:


> Hey everyone thanks for all your help on this. To finally close the loop, we spoke with Rec Tec again yesterday and they just want me to get back grilling, no more fiddling around with it, so they are sending me a new grill entirely. I had always heard about how great Rec Tec customer service is and they have lived up to everything i read. Looking to be back on the smoke soon!



Small wonder why Rec Tec’s customer base raves about their customer service.

Glad to hear that it’s going to work out for you Mtorell.

But as a Stampede owner myself, I’m curious to know what caused the issue to begin with too.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 31, 2019)

Best customer service at Rec Tec!  Glad they took care of you and you will be back to cookin soon!


----------



## catavalon21 (Oct 12, 2019)

xray said:


> Wow! They sent you a brand new grill, holy s**t that’s amazing.
> 
> I’ve been kicking the tires on buying a pellet grill, so here’s a stupid question while it’s fresh in my head.
> 
> Is it easy to remove unused pellets from the grill? I keep my smokers in the basement when not in use, so I would like the ability to store the grill empty and seal up the pellets.



The RecTec PB700 does not have an easy way to dump / change out pellets.  In Jeff's comparison of a couple grills, that was one of his few "wish it had"s for the 700.


----------

